# Bradley Cooper - COMPLETE



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

chanda95 said:


> What a joy it is to watch you evolve and learn and improve. This is wonderful Sarah.
> 
> One thing I notice is that on the right side from the nose to the mouth there is a cheek line however on the left side there is not. There is almost no deliniation like there is on the right..does that make sense?
> 
> ...


Thank you Chanda! Oh yeah i notice that now haha, i may have to fix that later Thanks again!


----------

